# Spare Rib fried rice



## chisoxjim (Jul 27, 2009)

Got the inspiration for this one from Gary Wiviott's book Low and Slow, I adapted the recipe, added some things, and subtracted a few.

Took the leftover spares out of the fridge, and after eating a couple, I took the rest of the meat off the bones, and set aside. I chopped an onion, 6 green onions, 6 cloves of garlic, and shredded 3 carrots as well.

I had on hand some oyster sauce, 1/4 cup of water, some soy sauce, 4 cups of cooked, cold rice, 1 tsp yellow curry powder, black pepper

I took 3 eggs, and scrambled them with about a tbsp of cold water. I then put them in the wok, with a tbsp of oil. cooked the eggs and removed. Wiped out the wok, and added a tbsp of oil, the garlic, and the onions(not the green ones). sauteed for about a minute then added the oyster sauce, water, and soy sauce. I reduced this down,and then a tbsp of oil, the pork, and the carrots, sauteed, and then added the rice, green onion, and scrambled egg, also added some black pepper, soy sauce, and yellow curry, and cooked until done.

Topped with leftover orange tobiko, & seasame oil. the smoked spare rib meat made the dish, lots of flavor.











thanks for looking at my pics.


----------



## rivet (Jul 27, 2009)

You can't beat good fried rice and yours looked excellent! Thanks for the description and recipe....

Was intrigued by your idea of adding the roe on top at the end. How did that taste come out combined with the meat?


----------



## chisoxjim (Jul 27, 2009)

I had leftover, and had had fried rice at chinese restaurants that had it on top, and it was good, so it was an easy adder.  It has so little flavor in a big flavor dish like fried rice it was more of a texture thing, and not wanting to waste it.  Plus the rice already had oyster sauce so it had a slight "fish" element to it.


----------



## bertjo44 (Jul 30, 2009)

Sounds great, except I never seem to have leftovers when we do ribs.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jul 30, 2009)

agreed, that is always the tough part. 

I made sure to set some aside(and I filled up on ABT's & rib tips before dinner), and even then the next morning I ate 2 ribs cold from the fridge while I was stripping the meat off the others.


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 30, 2009)

Yummo!  Nice work on those leftovers.


----------



## dexter (Jul 30, 2009)

Everything looks great. That's the kind of leftovers I like !!!!


----------



## fire it up (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks really good, nice job making a great dish out of leftovers.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 30, 2009)

that's looking really good! points for a great idea and great execution ~ i'd like to try something similar sometime soon!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice job Chisoxjim....


----------



## desertlites (Aug 1, 2009)

I'am a flied lice fleak-grew up on it and make once a week-that looks real good.


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks,  I also loved fried rice(shrimp, beef, pork, and now bbq),  cant get enough either.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 2, 2009)

Now thats a side I never would have ever thought of. Great job


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 2, 2009)

Yep its on my list!  Thanks.


----------

